# Genuine R32 colours?



## deniance (Oct 20, 2007)

hi guys, been looking into buying a gtr32, but cannot decide on a colour, so far i like black white silver, 50 50 on the grey, i was just wondering if the metallic bayside blueish and metallic wine colours are genuine colours?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Seriously, the search button is your friend.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/37809-paint-codes.html


----------

